

China just cut off (almost) all external Internet access - zrgiu_

None of the websites I tried loads, WhatsApp doesn't work, only one of 4 VPNs i have works (the one I'm using now, HongKong server)... I really hope this is just temporary, and they're not going North Koreea style.<p>Will update this post if things change<p>Update 11:57: skype seems to work for now. Might just only be the web. Yahoo and Msn messengers don't work though<p>Update 12:07: seems that data is being sent, but nothing comes back. Also, wsj articles load, but not any assets (css, js, images)<p>Update 12:20: portions of the 3rd ring road in Beijing are being closed. One of the largest "city highways" in beijing.. This is scary, hopefully unrelated<p>Update: 13:09: looks like everything is back to normal. Only Facebook and such websites still being blocked. phew<p>Additional info: yesterday text messages (SMS) containing either "Bo Xilai" or "bxl" were rejected. Apparently everything has to do with this thing: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304444604577337951998961744.html?mod=WSJAsia_hpp_LEFTTopStories
======
infinii
This was obviously related to the recent government oust of Bo Xilai.

I heard tanks were patrolling streets in Beijing just 2 weeks ago.

------
seanmcdirmid
I noticed this today; it was very glaring. Hopefully its back now, but I won't
know until I leave work (we have a GFW-free separate connection in the
office).

It could have just been a glitch and nothing planned, but I agree with the
poster that these things should be taken seriously (at least by those of us in
Beijing).

------
disappearme
Well, the U.S. just cut off Library Genesis (gen.lib.rus.ec), the presumably-
unauthorized archive of math/science ebooks. It works great from European
proxies, but not from here.

(My point is that if they tell you you're getting unfiltered Internet in the
U.S., they're lying.)

~~~
kenan_warren
Actually the admins on the site are blocking U.S. users so not to draw
attention to themselves like library.nu. I think they had mentioned it on
their IRC awhile back.

------
sn75
are you still there?

~~~
zrgiu_
Hehe.. Yes. Trying to trace packets to see where they get lost

